# Exposed now turning the tables......



## stuck on hold (Sep 16, 2013)

Some of you already know my issue. I've been putting off the "talk" . The talk that relates to his multiple PA's and EA. Anyway I confronted him tonight with just what I could get out. After this man begging me to try and help him and the family stay together and after telling me that he almost killed himself , and after CRYING......I approach him 8 weeks later after giving the family time and he says......

I know the way I was found out about my affair (s) is because someone from inside the house sent them out. If it wasnt for you finding out about my emails and affair we wouldn't be having this talk or be in this situation. You would have never known and we wouldnt have this problem. I was never an *$&$ to you so you would have never known. He also went on to say that after 5 years of taking care of HIS daughters from previous marriage his daughters would have been just find regardless. Yes, I helped I did some good things but they were on their way to recovery regardless. They would have been just fine because I wasnt going to introduce then to anyone and we would have rebuilt our relationship regardless Hey, maybe it was your oldest daughter that sent out those emails from my computer. Im going to ask her......

THAT IS WHAT THIS MAN HAD TO SAY ABOUT MY CONFRONTING HIM!!!

oh yes, he also said, "what we need to figure out is how we are going to live and co parent under this roof for our children" Regardless of my cheating I was not going to leave and the only reason you knew I wanted to leave was because someone sent you the emails........ 

Im speechless ladies and gentleman......


----------



## TiggyBlue (Jul 29, 2012)

> Some of you already know my issue. I've been putting off the "talk" . The talk that relates to his multiple PA's and EA. Anyway I confronted him tonight with just what I could get out. After this man begging me to try and help him and the family stay together and after telling me that he almost killed himself , and after CRYING......I approach him 8 weeks later after giving the family time and he says......
> 
> I know the way I was found out about my affair (s) is because someone from inside the house sent them out. If it wasnt for you finding out about my emails and affair we wouldn't be having this talk or be in this situation. You would have never known and we wouldnt have this problem.* I was never an *$&$ to you so you would have never known.* He also went on to say that after 5 years of taking care of HIS daughters from previous marriage his daughters would have been just find regardless. Yes, I helped I did some good things but they were on their way to recovery regardless. They would have been just fine because I wasnt going to introduce then to anyone and we would have rebuilt our relationship regardless Hey, maybe it was your oldest daughter that sent out those emails from my computer. Im going to ask her......
> 
> ...


To be honest most people who stab you in the back think that not letting you see the knife beforehand is a kindness.
Sounds like he's doing/saying anything to obtain the upper hand of the situation.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

And you want him...why?


----------



## stuck on hold (Sep 16, 2013)

TiggyBlue said:


> To be honest most people who stab you in the back think that not letting you see the knife beforehand is a kindness.


that is exactly his tone . Pretty much, well we are only here because you read the emails. NOT because of what he did but because I read them. The fact that he hid them was his "noble" way of having the affair as oppose to doing in in front of my face. No matter the progress I make, when I speak to him. When he just opens his mouth he sets me back a few steps. Not in pain . Thats done. Just in disbelief. 

The most hurtful thing about betrayal is that its never done by your enemies.....


----------



## HarryDoyle (Jan 19, 2013)

Wow. It's the old "if a tree falls in the forest and no one hears it, does make a sound?" Logic. So if you don't know about the affair, it's not bad. And now it's your fault for finding out. he's not in a fog, that's total darkness. There will never be remorse there. And no remorse, no R.


----------



## stuck on hold (Sep 16, 2013)

turnera said:


> And you want him...why?


No no no I DONT want him. The talk I want to have is because there are 5 kids between us. We need to discuss next steps. HE is focused 10000% on how he got caught not that he got caught. So talking to him goes in circles and what I wrote tonight is what happened tonight when I attempted to talk. 

I just need to talk and some sanity checks. Trust me there is no R here. But still hurts to see this get like this upon exit. You never really know someone. He's sleeping downstairs with all that he's done under his belt , sleeping like a baby. Not a care in the world. not one.....


----------



## stuck on hold (Sep 16, 2013)

HarryDoyle said:


> Wow. It's the old "if a tree falls in the forest and no one hears it, does make a sound?" Logic. So if you don't know about the affair, it's not bad. And now it's your fault finding out. That's not a fog, that's total darkness.


EXACLTY his response


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Wow. He's set a new low standard even for a cheater.

Have you filed yet or gotten the best shark lawyer in town? That's should be job 1 on Monday.

Tuesday get in the phone an let everyone in the world know just what a piece of work he is,


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

If you dump him lock him in the basement and no one ever finds him?.


----------



## cledus_snow (Feb 19, 2012)

i say you expose this man for what he truly is- A CHEATER.


----------



## Paladin (Oct 15, 2011)

He is the weakest type of man there is, one that can not even see what he is responsible for, let alone accept it and deal in a rational adult-like fashion. 

"Im only getting the chair because someone saw me murder that guy"

Those kind of people do not get approved for parole, and are certainly unworthy of the kind of gift you were willing to bestow. (attempts to R)

Furthermore, check how many of these traits he matches Out of the FOG - Borderline Personality Disorder (BPD)

I'm willing to bet a few of them are a match. Protect yourself now, look after your own well-being and the kids, as this "man" certainly will not.


----------



## PamJ (Mar 22, 2013)

It's hard enough that some cheaters are only sorry they got caught, and he is not even sorry about that. Where does he get the idea that you are going to co-parent under one roof?

Mine went from saying just "Sorry I hurt you" until I asked him if that was it, he didn't think what he did was wrong? To, "Sorry for what I did " (cheating) but I don't think this guy will ever get that far.

It's like the cheaters who get indignant that you read their emails (or whatever), that YOU broke THEIR trust and don't see past that. Hopeless case.


----------



## Pepper123 (Nov 27, 2012)

Geez I am so sorry... What a complete, cowardly, a**hole. 

You will be far better off without this jerk in both your life, and the lives of your kids... He is no type of role model.


----------



## Thorburn (Nov 23, 2011)

Stuck, all I can say is "wow!" Instead of dealing with the issue headon your WS is weasing out by shifting his focus on how he got caught, so immature and unreal. Bizarro world. 

In the early 90's I had a 50 year male come in for counseling. He had recently remarried. His new wife had two girls, ages 10 and 12. He told me that they initiated sex with him. I informed him that I would have to notify authorities. All he said was, "OK". He said, they started it. Just unreal. I contacted the autohrities, they arrested him. During the trial his wife (the girl's mother) called them *****s. The state took the children. He went to jail for over 20 years. When he got out he contacted me and it was the same story, those girls started it. He never showed remorse, never took ownership of the fact that he was the adult and that the girls were young, etc.

Your WS has the same mental train of thought. Can't focus or understand the 800 lbs. gorilla in the room. They look right around it. 

Just a way of deflecting. I can almost see the glaze over in his eyes as you are trying to discuss this, and he has that distant look, hmmm I wonder who sent those emails, I got to get to the bottom of this, etc. You know this would have never happened if someone would not have gotten to those emails, etc. 

If a guy ever needed to be b*tchslapped, it is him.


----------



## Hardtohandle (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm sorry for your craziness.. I just wanted to log in and give you my support.

There is nothing I can say that already hasn't been said here.

All I know if I was a woman, let alone a 3 month old pregnant woman, all bets would be off.

I would have a reason by the end of the week to get him locked up repeatedly.. I would bring him to financial ruin. 
save all that computer stuff

I saved all my Ex wife stuff from the internet.. If she ever pissed me off enough I was going to create a website chronicling all her issues and all her postings.. I wanted to see how she would get away with denying all of that stuff..


*Hell hath no fury like a woman scorned*

You should be personifying that right now.


----------

